# Dänemark Gesetzliche Regelungen für das fangen und entnehmen von Schalentieren



## jörn (3. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie in Dänemark die gesetzlichen Regelungen sind für
das fangen und entnehmen von Schalentieren wie z.b. Taschenkrebse, Hummer und Krabben sowie das sammeln und entnehmen von wilden Austern.

Oder hat jemand eine Idee wo man soetwas nachschlagen oder erfragen kann?

Besten Dank
Jörn


----------



## danalf (6. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja nicht schwer das selber zu beantworten.Hummer und Taschenkrebse wirst Du ja nicht mit der Angel fangen,und mit anderen Hilfsmitteln darfst Du nicht Fischen.Austern und Krabben kannst Du fangen und sammeln,ohne Begrenzung.Hoffe konnte helfen.Viele Grüße aus Dänemark und ein gesundes neues Jahr für alle.


----------



## jörn (6. Januar 2020)

Hi Vielen Dank.

Ich habe letztes Jahr durchaus mehrere sehr große Taschenkrebse vom Ufer aus gehakt. Bzgl Hummer ist es so das ich auf einer Seite gelesen habe das man mit der Angellizenz auch Speerfischen darf. Das allerdings nur auf einer nicht dänischen Seite die ich persönlich als nicht offiziell einstufen würde.
Ich schreibe mal das dänische amt für Fischerei an vielleicht haben die was ganz offizielles dazu.

Grüße


----------



## rippi (6. Januar 2020)

Du darfst mit einer mechanisch betriebenen Harpune vom Strand aus fischen, dabei darfst nur Schnorcheln nicht mit der Flasche tauchen. Zudem darfst du nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Untergang fischen. Mit Hummer meinst du sicherlich Jomfruhummer? Da du nicht mit Reuse fischen darfst, solltest du es lieber mit zwei langstieligen Keschern versuchen, als mit der Harpune. Wenn du einen passenden Spot findest, im Idealfall mit Krebsteller.
Muscheln und Garnelen einfach mit dem Kescher schieben, und darauf achten, dass keine Ausläufe jeglicher Art ins Meer münden.


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2020)

In Dänemark ist das Schnorcheln und dabei mit der Harpune Fische fangen erlaubt - mit Flaschen ist es verboten. Mit der Hand oder einen Speer kannst Du natürlich auch Krebse fangen - wird aber Unterwasser ein schöner Kampf werden, da der Krebs sich immer schnell bewegen kann, da geht so manchen Schnorchler  die Luft aus. Mit Keschern fangen geht bei Sandboden, bei Felsen und Steinschüttungen hat man kaum Erfolg, da die Krebse ein Loch finden, wo sie Schutz finden. Wobei mit der Harpune aus der Hüfte es immer geht, wenn man damit umgehen kann  bzw. aus der Hüfte trifft, da muss man schon reichlich Unterwasser geschossen haben. Hinzu kommt, ist es ein Handspeer da gibt es unterschiedliche -  eine die man mit Gummistrang spannen kann oder ist es eine Harpune mit Luftdruck bzw. Feder. Harpunen mit Feder ist nicht gut, da sie Geräusche macht und der Fisch vorher verschwunden ist, Gummistränge sind da besser - oder Luftdruck - 
Ich hatte mal eine Cosario, die hatte 11 m tödliche Weite und ich konnte eine Spitze mit  Aufschlagzünder drauf machen - damit ich nicht gefressen werde - liegt 40 jahre zurück und im Einsatz gehabt, wo die Fische drei Meter werden.
Am Strand ist es am besten mit einen Fischkescher, den über den Boden bewegt, dann fängt man Garnelen und dann und wann mal ein Fischen oder Krebs..
Noch ein Ratschlag für die, die Köderfische haben wollen, gehört hier natürlich nicht hin, jedoch im Mittelmeer kann man es anwenden. Brotkrümel ins Wasser am Sandstrand werfen, dann kommen die ganz kleinen Fische und wollen diese Krumel fressen - stehen mit dem Kopf in Richtung Land und warten ab, da von der kleinen rückläufigen Wellen sie einige Krümel fressen können - dann nimmt man einen Stein und wirft genau hinter diese kleinen Fische - dann bekommen sie Angst und beschleunigen und fliegen förmlich an Land, wo man sie aufsammeln kann - petri heil und wenn du am suchen bist, pass auf, daß Du nicht einen in die Füße stichst, nur weil die so aussehen wie ein Kebs.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. September 2021)

Entschuldigt, wenn ich ein wenig Leichenfledderei mit dem Thread betreibe.
Wir fahren Mitte Oktober nach Thorsminde und ich möchte gerne Nordseekrabben fangen, sowohl zum Essen als auch als Köder auf Platte. 
Nun gibt es ja für ein paar Euro diese kleinen Krabbenreusen (Sh. Bild) Dürfte ich diese da nutzen oder gilt das kleine Ding auch als vollwertige Reuse? Alternativ schwebt mir dann noch der Einsatz einer normalen Senke vor. Darf man diese als Touri in Dänemark benutzen?
Vielen Dank und stramme Schnüre,

Andreas


----------



## rippi (24. September 2021)

Es geht um Garnelen oder? Hol dir lieber einen Schiebekescher oder investiere in den Freizeitfischerschein, wenn du dieses Ding fischen willst. Aber, dieses Ding kann ich mir höchstens auf Jungfrauenhummer vorstellen, dann müsstest du aber mit dem Boot raus. Oder meinst du Strandkrabben?


----------



## Windelwilli (24. September 2021)

Ich meine die kleinen Garnelen. So ein Schiebeding soll auch gut sein, nur werde ich mit Gummistiefel da wohl nicht so weit kommen, fürchte ich. Mein Plan war also, ein paar Halibut Pellet in die kleine Reuse ( ist wirklich nur ca. 50cm groß das Ding) und an 'ner Strippe in den Fjord geschmissen. Dann, nach ein paar Stunden hoffentlich mit leckeren Garnelen gefüllt, wieder raus holen. Will aber natürlich nichts verbotenes machen...


----------



## ragbar (25. September 2021)

Schiebehamen und Wathose.
 Rechtliche Seite in DK ist mir nicht bekannt.
Ich nutze meinen in France.
Damit kannst Du, ruhigeres Wetter und Sandboden vorausgesetzt,kleine Garnelen fangen.
Ich habe einen selbstgemachten,diese käuflichen gefielen mir qualitätsmäßig nicht.


----------



## 16rabatt (26. September 2021)

Moin,
Krabben als Köder habe ich immer in der Nähe des Heizkraftwerkes mit Wathose und Schiebehame gefangen. Nur mit Gummistiefel könnte es aber knapp werden. Bei Ebbe klappt es auch gut am Liegeplatz des Rettungskreuzers. Meine Tochter und ihr Freund haben dort einmal sogar genug große geschoben und es gab leckere Krabbenbrötchen 
PS
Den Kescher habe ich mir vor Jahren direkt in dem Laden im Hafen gekauft


----------

